# Gas Pigtails



## 98038 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, anyone know where i can purchase a gas pigtail to connect a Camping Gaz 907 to the new 30mb fixed regulator ?

Joe


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Your best bet is probably to buy a Camping Gaz to Standard butane outlet adapter. (I used to use this to have a standby CG cylinder on the old butane regulator). Screw this onto your CG cylinder, and you can then use a standard (screw-on, not clip-on) butane pigtail on the new 30MB system.

They are fairly widely available, and cost around £7. Gaslow will probably ship one if you can't pick one up locally.

www.gaslow.co.uk

If you download their PDF catalogue, you will note that this is their recommendation for CG against the new 30MB system.


----------



## mia (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello

You can get them from www.continentalproduct.co.uk i bought my changeover from them and service and delivery speed were good.

Mia x


----------

